
Why Today’s Privacy-Invading Online Ecosystem May Not Last - jarrod_whaley
https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/why-todays-privacy-invading-online-ecosystem-may-not-last
======
jarrod_whaley
This is all spot-on, I believe. This situation in which we all broadcast our
thoughts and movements is not in line with the way our species evolved.

